# Flounder Expert needed



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still looking for an experienced flounder fisherman to put together a "primer" on fall flounder fishing. If you need a little extra $$ and have the knowledge to put some of your experience on paper please send me a PM.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you looking for a flounder fishermen or a (cheatin gigger) Ihave been catching them on rod and reel for over 45 years.


----------

